# First Successful Spawn!!!!



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

YEEEEESSS!!! I woke up this morning to my two bettas spawning! OOOhhh it was such an exciting moment!!!  The male made a a decent sized nest, but not under the cup like he has before- he went to the other side of the tank! haha. They've been spawning since around 11:30am up until now (3:00pm), and still going! @[email protected]; 
It's taking a while cuz only 1-4 eggs are falling at a time. My girl is SUPER barred up! So pretty!~ <

A question, since eggs hatch in about 1-3 days, would they be ok if I left Friday and came back Sunday afternoon? Easter weekend and all.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

My male is continuously adding on to the nest while the female gets a breather. haha


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Just took the female out about an hour ago. The male seems to be taking quite good care of the eggs (though I can't see them :/ ) 
Problem is that the nest has spread about the entire tank! He's swimming constantly. poor dear.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's some spawning pictures.  


I have NO idea what I'm getting from this spawn, but it's only for experience's sake. And yes, I have plenty of storage for them and homes for them to go to. 

The Male, Mars, is a red CT. The Female is a royal blue VT.


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Interesting! I would love to see pics once the eggs hatch and see them in a month or two!  I hope you have fun and enjoy the experience. I have never bred my bettas before but think I will take it up some time in the future.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Youre gonna get various colored comb tails, which are VT's with huge rays that jut out.










This is actually pretty nice for a combtail, he's even double rayed.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

woooo! That male is so pretty!~  
I don't know their genes either- they're pet store fish.  

smellsfishie: I'll be loading pics up constantly!  I'm sooo excited! But man, I went through almost 4 attempted spawns before this one. D: seems like this pair was just a match! ^^ and Thanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They feed off their yolk sacs for a few days after hatching so I think you'll be ok leaving them for the weekend. I hope one of our breeders comes along to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

alright! I figured that also, I just wanted to make sure. 

Woke up this morning to Mars moving the bubblenest into a more manageable place (one nest, lol). I still can't see any eggs :/ but he's still taking care of it. sooo...? Guess I'll know in a coupe of days.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Try shining a flashlight under the nest.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok sooo...I still can't see any eggs. :/ Do you think Mars ate them all??


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

:/ hope not.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

ugh, well came back this afternoon and NO sign of any eggs and no baby fishies were in he tank.  I guess it being their first time and all.... maybe they eggs weren't properly fertilized? :/


----------



## fluvial (Apr 25, 2011)

I had the same experience this weekend - mine spawned several times but the male let the eggs drop to the tank floor w/o trying to catch them.
He carried on tending his nest while thefemale eat the eggs off the floor.
Plain inexperience I guess.
I'm going to recondition mine and try again next week.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

yup yup. same here. I actually have several breeders to use. Currently using my chocolate VT and white/red VT female. My male totally caught all the eggs, put them in the nest- so on. My female even helped! o0o


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

Hmm... Hope it goes better for you this next round!


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive never seen a combtail before. I love the picture PewPewPew put up. 

Cant wait to see the babies!!


----------



## Bonginator (Mar 20, 2011)

I had e same experience with my young pair. The second time together, they got it right although with a small number of fry two weeks later. I wish you the best of luck on your next try...

Sandy


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. We'll see what happens with this choco spawn. If not, I'll try the CT&VY again cuz they spawned so easily for me.


----------

